# Outlook 2007 0x800CCC0F errors



## poger67 (Jun 30, 2009)

Starting a few days ago when I upgraded Microsoft Security Essentials my Outlook 2007 started giving send/receive errors of 0X800CCC0F (connection to server interrupted). At first it was just 2 out of my 5 accounts and a reboot solved the problem for about 2-3 hours and then it would come back.

I uninstalled MSSE, rebooted and installed Avast! anti-virus and the problem was solved for about 24 hours. Now it's back on all 5 accounts (though it worked fine for the last 20 hours or so). It's not even trying to connect - the send/receive error pops up right away so it's not a server time out or internet connectivity issue. In fact my Thunderbird install works fine while Outlook has shat the bed on me. 

To me it seems like it's confused about an a/v proxy somewhere - but I'm not sure what hidden file that's buried in nor how to correct it.

Any ideas?


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Check your SMTP setting in your outlook or thunderbird email configuration. 

Disable the options of scanning your emails while sending and receiving. 

Or best is just to enable SSL (secure socket layer) port enable for pop3 and smtp settings. This way antivirus may not able to scan your emails as it will be encrypted. 

This has to do nothing proxy settings, its smtp settings need to be corrected. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## poger67 (Jun 30, 2009)

SMTP settings are confirmed correct (they haven't changed and it's 5 accounts across 3 different mail providers).

Even with AV disabled, mail scanning disabled or AV software completely uninstalled I get the same errors after anywhere from a few hours to a few minutes.

For example, I got to work at 7 this morning and was fine until about 30 minutes ago. Rebooted and it received / sent all of my messages. 5 minutes later it's back to giving errors.


----------



## pcs365_13 (May 14, 2010)

Okay,
Open Command Prompt from start > run type cmd > enter or ok.
In Command Prompt Window type "ipconfig /flushdns" [without quotes " "] it will repair or reset the DNS cash. 

Than open the Host file from %windir%\System32\drivers\etc\hosts 
Open the hosts file in Notepad and enter the ip address of Pop3 and Smtp at the end, save the file and close it. 
Restart the computer and check.


----------

